# cant centered my boots in my binding



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

i just bought a k2 raygun with k2 indy binding. the raygun has 251 waist and my binding are large(8-11) and i wear a size 11 us boot. So im trying to setup everything but i cant seem to centered anything. My boots overhang more on the toeside both from the binding and the boots.

Here are some picture


























do i need larger binding?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I assume you have turned the binding disc around, there are 4 ways you can have it, each gives a different offset. My personal opinion is a wider board would be better. I wear a size 11 and like around 260mm width.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks close enough to me, you shouldn't get drag in either direction


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

the toeside overhang by 1 cm more than the heelside, will it throw my balance off?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Also looks like you have the highback bolts in the most forward location. You can move them further back to shift the boot back as well IIRC


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

i dont think i can move it back


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

See under the rear strap, there are 3 holes and you have your binding setup using the front hole, move it back and see how you go.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

ETM said:


> See under the rear strap, there are 3 holes and you have your binding setup using the front hole, move it back and see how you go.


i dont think i can, the binding seem to be one piece, here a link to see it
K2 Indy Snowboard Bindings - Snowboard Shop > Snowboard Bindings > Men's Snowboard Bindings


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it will work. the binding in the link you posted is using the rear hole, you are using the front hole. Try it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

actually you have several centers: Board center, binding center, boot center and foot center. You want the board and foot center to match up at the same spot. idk if the heel cup can be moved back, do that if you can...otherwise use the disc to move your bindings toward heelside.

edit: try to get that highback furthest to the rear and then check foot and board center, then do the disc if you need to. Then go and ride and see if there are any issues of toe vs heelside is more difficult to get on edge. then if need adjust it more.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

i cant move the disc further to the heelside its already max out.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

ETM said:


> I think it will work. the binding in the link you posted is using the rear hole, you are using the front hole. Try it.


i did that but it just rotate the highback, it doesnt move it backward.
here a video that explain the binding.
http://www.the-house.com/portal/k2-indy-snowboard-bindings-review/


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

take everything in to the shop that you bought them at...perhaps if it can't be remedied then get a different binding. Its always a good idea when binding shopping to bring your boots to make sure they will fit/work


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

i think i will return the binding and get ride ex binding. They only had the k2 in large.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Seriously? You have the disc turned horizontal and it's all the way to the heal edge?


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Seriously? You have the disc turned horizontal and it's all the way to the heal edge?


want a picture? give me a second.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

so do i need to buy bigger binding?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You'll need a wider board as well. I think the XL is going to hang off the 25.1cm on both ends. With and 11 you should be in the 25.5+ range anyways.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

i dont a need a wider board, i tilt it with my boot and it need a really high angle to drag.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey think whatever you want. Good luck finding a binding that will accomodate your boots that will fit on your board with no overhang. A 25.1 is more suitable for a size 10. A size 11 is about 1cm+ larger, so your board should also be wider relative to boot size.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

i will try xl binding, and if it overhang im just gonna return everything.


----------



## mtl20 (Feb 8, 2012)

finally, i return my binding and got ride ex in large and also bought thirty two prion ft boots in 10,5 us size. Everything fit perfectly on my board.


----------

